# intestinal worms



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

I know some one with a hedgehog who says she sees worms in her hedgies stool, she does not have the money to bring the hedgehog to the vet right now. Has anyone used revolution to treat intestinal worms in hedgies? I know it is suposed to deworm cats... Would it be the same dosage as if you were treating for mites?


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd never heard of Revolution being used as a de-worming medication, but I did a little research and saw that it is used for that in cats and dogs. What would worry me is that she doesn't know what the type of worms she's seeing are. I have no idea if hedgies can get the same type of intestinal parasites that cats and dogs do. I know Revolution is pretty safe to use as a preventative, but obviously it won't help if it's not effective against the type of worms the hedgie has. Also, since hedgies come into contact with their own stool a lot more often than a cat or a dog, I'd say the chance of re-infection would be pretty high, and they might need something stronger than a topical medication like Revolution. 

However, I am NOT a vet and this is just based on my own knowledge and intuition. I know you sad you friend doesn't have a lot of extra money; maybe they could call, say, an emergency vet hotline and get some advice? 

Hopefully someone with more experience with hedgehogs and worms will come along soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

She got some sound advice on the hedgehog_help group, hopefully it helped


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> She got some sound advice on the hedgehog_help group, hopefully it helped


Oh okay, great! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

I am just looking for something that might help in the mean time( I have revolution I could give her). Ive told her that they could be fatal and that it is only around $30 for a stool test but unfortunately I dont think she is still going to take him right away. The hedgehog vet in our area is very expensive...
I also dont think revolution is going to help to much because it sounds like a bad infestation


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

jeremiah was actually just given revolution the other day for worms when i took him to the vet last week, but that is something that is going to have to be diagnosed AT the vet and he actually didn't have ANY SIGNS that he had them he went in for something else and it was more done as a preventative for him so if it's really that bad i really don't know if it will help or if he/she will need something stronger or if as was mentioned a reinfestation will just reoccur since it is so bad idk, but a vet visit is probably the best bet if it is that bad.


----------

